# اخر اخبار  البابا شنودة 2



## noraa (22 نوفمبر 2007)

:66:                       البابا  يقول
لم يحدث أن طالب الأقباط بحماية من الخارج.. 
ولكن سياسة «كله تمام يا أفندم» مرفوضة أيضا 



أكد البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، تماثله للشفاء من الوعكة الصحية الأخيرة، مشيرا إلي أن المرض شيء طارئ للإنسان، ولا يصح أن يأخذ حجما أكبر من حجمه، لكن بعض الناس يبالغون في وصف الأمور، أو أنهم لا يأخذون المعلومات من مصادرها الرئيسية، فيسببون قلقا غير مبني علي حقيقة، حسب وصفه.

وقال البابا، في حوار مع الكاتبة الصحفية نعمه الباز، عرضته قناة «o.tv» مساء أمس الجمعة، إنه ينبغي ضرورة الابتعاد عن القلق خاصة مع إيمان الإنسان بمعونة الله وحفظه ورعايته، لافتا إلي أنه لهذا السبب لم يشعر بأي قلق طوال حياته خصوصا في فترة مرضه.

وشدد علي أن العمل لا يرهقه إطلاقا، مشيراً إلي أن أي عمل مهما كان شاقا، وأداه الإنسان بنفسية راضية فإنه لا يرهق منه، وقال: «أنا لا ترهقني إلا خطاياي» موضحا أنه في عمله كبطريرك يتعامل ببساطة مع الناس، ليشعر أنه «بداخلهم وهم بداخله».

وحول الشروط التي ينبغي توافرها في القس ليصبح مطرانا في منطقة معينة، ذكر البابا أنه وضع مبدأ يسير عليه خلال 36 عاما منذ جلوسة على كرسي البطريركية، وهو من حق الشعب اختيار راعيه، مؤكداً أنه لا ينفرد بالأمر.. وقال: «هذا يريحني ضميريا»، فإذا خرج شخص لديه أخطاء، فأقول يارب الناس هم الذين طلبوه ولم أعينه، واستدرك أنه لا يترك الأمر للشعب فقط، وأن البطريرك «له أن يرفض وليس له أن يفرض».

وعن أكثر المواقف إرهاقا له خلال عمله طوال الـ 36 عاما الماضية، قال البابا شنودة: «من ضمن المبادئ التي أعيش بها وعلمتها للآخرين أنه إذا أحاطت بك المشكلات فلا تجعلها تدخل إلي نفسك، حتي لا تشغل الأعصاب والفكر»، لذلك فهو لا يشعر بإرهاق في المشكلات، والذي يستطيع حله يقوم به، ومالا يستطيعه يتركه إلي «الرب» ويعطيه مدي زمنيا يحل فيه.

واستنكر البابا إقحام إسرائيل في مشاكل الأقباط بمصر، وذكر أنها يمكن أن تفكر في «مضايقتنا» لكن لا يمكن أن نحملها مسؤولية عدم نجاح أي قبطي في الانتخابات، متسائلا: «هل يعني هذا أن إسرائيل طلبت عدم نجاح الأقباط؟»، وطالب برصد ما وصفه بـ «المحاربات» التي تأتي من الخارج، مع ضرورة أن تكون لدينا القوة التي تقاوم ذلك.

وأكد أنه لم يحدث أبداً أن طالب الأقباط، بحماية من الخارج، وقال في هذا الصدد: «نحن في عصر وسائل الاتصالات به متقدمة للغاية، وإذا وقعت حادثة في قرية صغيرة من قري الصعيد، تجدها معروفة في أمريكا وكندا و أوروبا خلال بضع دقائق، وربما قبل أن نعرفها في القاهرة»، لافتا إلي أن هناك أفراداً ينزعجون عندما يسمعون عن اعتداءات وقعت أو أي أشياء أخري، ومطالبا بفتح قنوات اتصال مع الخارج، والحوار معهم عن «أوضاعنا وأوضاعهم»، مستنكرا سياسة الاخفاء عبر طريق «كله تمام يا أفندم» حسب وصفه.

وعن حالة الاحتقان في الشارع المصري، شدد البابا علي عدم رضاه لعدوان المسلمين مع بعضهم البعض، مشيراً إلي أن الحالة الاقتصادية لها دور في هذا الأمر، لكن السبب الأساسي هو «عدم محبة الآخر، واحترام رأي الآخر». وقال في هذا الشأن: هناك أناس ينظرون إلي كل من يخالفهم سواء من الناحية السياسية أو الدينية كأنه عدو لهم.

وتابع: عندما ظهرت حركة التكفير والهجرة، هاجموا كل من خالف أفكارهم ومبادئهم، ووجهوا اتهامات إلي مسلمين بأنهم ليسوا مسلمين، وقد حرّم بعضهم دخول المدارس الحكومية بحجة أنها مدارس كافرة.

واستشف البابا من هذه المواقف أن معاداة الرأي الآخر موجودة في الشارع المصري، ولا يمكن إنكارها، لافتا إلي وجود اختلافات في طريقة تعامل إنسان مع غيره يختلف معه في الرأي، «فهناك من يبتعد عنه.. وهناك من يحاوره.. وهناك من يقاتله».

وأكد البابا أن نظرته لـ «أقباط ومسلمي المستقبل» هي نظرة متفائلة، موضحا أن النظرة التشاؤم تؤدي إلي تعقيد الأمور، وشدد علي أن كل شيء يمكن تصحيحه، وأن الأمر يحتاج إلي توعية تكون علي أساس سليم، لأن الانقسامات موجودة في كل مكان، ولفت إلي وجود أجواء مضطربة تحتاج إلي «نوع من التوعية»، وقال: أثناء وجودي مع الوزراء خلال حديثهم عن أزمة القمح ورغيف الخبز قلت لهم «المفروض أن تشرحوا للناس الأمر بأسلوب سهل ومبسط، حتي يفهموا موضحا أنه في حالة عدم الشرح «ممكن أن يحدث اختناق».

وحول قضية القدس ووعد الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش لإسرائيل، بأنها ستكون عاصمة أبدية للدولة العبرية، أكد شنودة أن اليهود استطاعوا تكوين علاقات مع الخارج واكتسبوا بها تأييد الدول الغربية.

وقال: نحن في مصر والشرق الأوسط عادة ما نكلم أنفسنا دون فعل أي شيء، أما إسرائيل فلم تكتف بالتزام الدول الغربية نحوها، وإنما استطاعت أن تكون له صحافة وبنوكا في الولايات المتحدة و«لوبي» داخل الكونجرس، بينما نحن مازلنا «نزعق» في بلدنا ولا نفعل شيئاً.

وتابع: في إحدي المرات دعيت إلي حضور المؤتمر الإسلامي، وكانوا يتحدثون عن مستقبل الأمة العربية، فقلت لههم لماذا لا نضع صحافة في الدول الغربية بلغتهم ونفرض قضايانا بداخلهم بدلا من الصوت العالي.

وشدد علي أن إسرائيل تستفيد من الاقتتال الفلسطيني ـ الفلسطيني، ومن الصراع بين حركتي «فتح» و«حماس».

وعن موقع الكنيسة المصرية عالميا، قال البابا إنه مع انتشار الهجرة إلي الخارج، كان ضروريا إنشاء كنائس للمصريين المهاجرين حتي لا يطغي عليهم الجو الغربي، الذي يختلف عن لغتنا وقيمنا.. ويضيعوا، حسب وصفه، لافتا إلي وجود كنائس وأديرة ومدارس ومستشفيات ومدارس كثيرة جداً في أمريكا وإنجلترا وأفريقيا واستراليا


----------



## BITAR (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخر اخبار  البابا شنودة 2*



> ومالا يستطيعه يتركه إلي «الرب» ويعطيه مدي زمنيا يحل فيه.


*هذا هو قداسه البابا شنوده ادام له فى عمرة*
*شكرا noraa *
*على هذا الخبر*​


----------



## man4truth (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخر اخبار  البابا شنودة 2*

*شكرا على الكلام الحلو*


----------



## mansor1_2000 (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخر اخبار  البابا شنودة 2*

*ربنا يحفظوا لنا دائما *
*شكرا على هذه الاخبار الرائعة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## noraa (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اخر اخبار  البابا شنودة 2*

مرسى ايكم على الردود اللى تشجع ان الواحد يدور ويكتب


----------



## samysad2008 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على حكمة البابا ------ ونشكر ربنا يسوع المسيح لعودة قداستة لنا بالسلامة  ---ونصلى ان يحافظ علية لسنين عديدة بالصحة -كلنا فرحانين برجوعة اليوم 20-10-2008


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يحفظلنا البابا سنين وازمنه عديده ونشكر ربنا على تماثله للشفاء
وشكراا على الخبر


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## عدرا (6 مارس 2009)

البابا شنودة حببنا ادام الله الصحه والعافيه سنين طويله وازمنه مديدة


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الاخبار الجميلة 

الرب يحافظ لنا على حياته ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 مارس 2009)

_شكرا كتيير
​_


----------



## b00b3030 (8 مارس 2009)

:Love_Letter_Open:





صوفيا مجدى قال:


> شكرا على الاخبار الجميلة
> 
> الرب يحافظ لنا على حياته ​


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااا نونا

اطال الله بعمره

ويبقا سنداا لشعبه ومصدرااا لالهامه


----------

